# Marketing embroidered Dog Clothes



## plaid (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi- 
I am new to this site. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for marketing my embroidered dog shirts? I am doing a Flea Market ( by saying Flea Market, this is a more upscale that some you see) which is very large in my area (Northern Indiana). I am also going to be doing craft type shows in the tri-state area. I have an internet site but not sure how to really market that either. Any ideas, I am just starting and I would love to start off on the right foot. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I posted on the introductions forum already. I have done well at doggie day cares and dog bakeries. My niece does rscue and we sell alot through her. I would be interested in chatting with you further. Send me a p.m. and a pjone # and we can chat. We are geograhicall not that far apart. ....JB


----------

